# Paint Drop



## Klik7D (Dec 12, 2012)

Messing with paint.


----------



## Klik7D (Dec 13, 2012)

114 views not one single reply..........WOW


----------



## rwmson (Dec 14, 2012)

Awesome! (the shot that is)


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 6, 2013)

Is it OOF? or just no sharpening? Either way, Nice photo. ;D


----------



## Studio1930 (Mar 6, 2013)

Very cool looking shot. I would like to see 100% in focus for that type of shot though.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, I like it


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome. Very cool picture.


----------



## R1-7D (Apr 7, 2013)

Very cool! I liked that it's a little 'different' compared to other droplet photographs.


----------

